# 4 Star Rating Issues



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

I have given a guy at an apartment complex 3 rides this week. I think each time he has given me 4 stars. Rides have been fine. No real issues. All rides are between $3 -$13. Dropped my raring from 4.85 to 4.79. Is this enough to pass on requests from his address? Cuz its pissing me off.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

You should've changed his rating to 1* after the second 4. No more rides for him, problem solved.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CPUberMan said:


> I have given a guy at an apartment complex 3 rides this week. I think each time he has given me 4 stars. Rides have been fine. No real issues. All rides are between $3 -$13. Dropped my raring from 4.85 to 4.79. Is this enough to pass on requests from his address? Cuz its pissing me off.


um yeah, I would not have given him a second ride.
Go back into the trip history and change his rating down to 1 start for each trip.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If you are a gluten for punishment accept another ride from him and ask him what the problem is. Then kick him out. Lol


----------



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks - I will try and change his rating.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

CPUberMan said:


> Thanks - I will try and change his rating.


Go to the trips, select the one you want, hit Help, Issue with a rider, then change rating.


----------



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

I did that - they would not change the rating. Said basically it is not worth it.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

It is worth it to you. Email them they will not match you with that pax again.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

CPUberMan said:


> I did that - they would not change the rating. Said basically it is not worth it.


Weird. Every time I change rating, they allow it. What did you say to change it for a reason?


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I think a lot of riders think a 4 is a good rating.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You sure you wanna change his ratings? Three 4 stars is better than three 1 stars.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I have had a similar issue. The pax gets in the car and stares at his phone watching the ride. He has rated me 1 the first time and reported navigation and safety? Safety? Really? I got pinged a second time to pick him up, I went to his location, didn't start the ride or unlock my door. I put the window down, called him out on the low rating and he just stared at me. I told him this is what happens when you unfairly rate drivers and drove away cancelling the ride. Guess what? I felt really good after doing it.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> I have had a similar issue. The pax gets in the car and stares at his phone watching the ride. He has rated me 1 the first time and reported navigation and safety? Safety? Really? I got pinged a second time to pick him up, I went to his location, didn't start the ride or unlock my door. I put the window down, called him out on the low rating and he just stared at me. I told him this is what happens when you unfairly rate drivers and drove away cancelling the ride. Guess what? I felt really good after doing it.


So how did you get him a second time if you don't get them again after a 1?


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

That's a great question as I asked myself that as well. Apparently the "do not pair a 1 rating system" is flawed. I have not gotten a request from that pax since.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

unPat said:


> You sure you wanna change his ratings? Three 4 stars is better than three 1 stars.


No, no they are not. You obviously don't understand Ubers star system.

This isn't hotels an restaurants where 3 is nice but probably out of my preferred price range. 4 star hotel I don't even like pulling up to with my car to drop off... That look the "black car" drivers give...

Uber 4 stars is 1 vote for firing the driver.

If you were always rated four stars you wouldn't be driving for very long.



NHDriver said:


> I have had a similar issue. The pax gets in the car and stares at his phone watching the ride. He has rated me 1 the first time and reported navigation and safety? Safety? Really? I got pinged a second time to pick him up, I went to his location, didn't start the ride or unlock my door. I put the window down, called him out on the low rating and he just stared at me. I told him this is what happens when you unfairly rate drivers and drove away cancelling the ride. Guess what? I felt really good after doing it.


Let me guess, after you dropped him off your rating dropped?

Guess what, he wasn't the driver.
Uber riders sometimes wait and Uber does not post ratings instantly. Each time you see the number of 5 star rides tick up one in ratings right after you dropped off a passenger it is almost always a previous rating that was "queued" to drop.
Like how radio and TV use a broadcast delay so they can filter out glitches and bad language from their "live" broadcast.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> No, no they are not. You obviously don't understand Ubers star system.
> 
> This isn't hotels an restaurants where 3 is nice but probably out of my preferred price range. 4 star hotel I don't even like pulling up to with my car to drop off... That look the "black car" drivers give...
> 
> ...


Well you can give him 1 stars. Then he gets to change your rating to 1 stars for 3 rides. Can you take that ?


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I understand that ratings don't appear instantly. However, consider this, I had taken the day off prior so no rides that day and he was the only Uber pick up that day as I had a several Lyft rides in a row and the signed off for the day.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

unPat said:


> Well you can give him 1 stars. Then he gets to change your rating to 1 stars for 3 rides. Can you take that ?


Did you ever see me say to change the customers rating?

Nope.

You never have to 1 star a passenger to not be matched with them.

If you had to you could never be unmatched with riders you refuse rides to.

You send a message to support "Do not match me with this rider in the future"

I have typed that so many times I can auto fill it just from "Do"


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CPUberMan said:


> I have given a guy at an apartment complex 3 rides this week. I think each time he has given me 4 stars. Rides have been fine. No real issues. All rides are between $3 -$13. Dropped my raring from 4.85 to 4.79. Is this enough to pass on requests from his address? Cuz its pissing me off.


Please go to the past rides and change his ratings to 1-star for each of the 3 different rides. Ratings are what other drivers use to decide if we want to pick up a pax; I want to know if I'm getting a request from an asshole. I know they're an asshole by their ratings.

In all seriousness, you're helping everyone out by being diligent with ratings. I want others to have the opportunity to pass on a shitty pax so all back seat drivers, all non-tippers, all rude folks, anyone who eats and/or stinks up my car without asking first and anyone who yaps at FULL VOLUME for more than 50% of the ride gets a 1, 2, or 3-star MAX depending on how nice they are during the ride. That's my warning to other drivers.

You're welcome.


----------



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Weird. Every time I change rating, they allow it. What did you say to change it for a reason?


I told them I gave the guy 3 non-eventful, polite rides in 2 days and I think he rated me a 4 all 3 rides. My average dropped from like a 4.85 to to 4.76. He was killing me. I told Uber the rides were fine, he was fine - but I think he thought a 4 was a good rating. He was killing me. Haven't seen him since but he only lives 2 miles from me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm questioning whether the OP even knows where these 4-stars are coming from. It's rare when you can tie a rating to a specific ride. He says these were all "uneventful" rides. It could have been any three other "uneventful" rides that 4-starred him.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

CPUberMan said:


> I have given a guy at an apartment complex 3 rides this week. I think each time he has given me 4 stars. Rides have been fine. No real issues. All rides are between $3 -$13. Dropped my raring from 4.85 to 4.79. Is this enough to pass on requests from his address? Cuz its pissing me off.


I had a new rider a year ago that I was picking up abouit 3 times a week. After each trip my rating took a hit. On the third trip, I asked him how he rated drivers. He said that on a 5 star scale, he rated 3 because it was average. I educated him on Uber's rating system, he said he was sorry and started to rate 5 stars. New riders do not know about Uber's system, so they tend to rate poorly, unless a driver educates them. I have since put a "rating sign" on the back of my seat explaining system. It has helped.
Uber's rating system is for the last 500 riders. If you haven't taken 500 yet, then those rating will probably have an effect on your rating. But after 500, then good rating could be dropped off and some poor ones might have a stronger effect.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm questioning whether the OP even knows where these 4-stars are coming from. It's rare when you can tie a rating to a specific ride. He says these were all "uneventful" rides. It could have been any three other "uneventful" rides that 4-starred him.


It could have been someone who thought that a 4.0 rating is still a good rating.

Liked Applebee's.

Apple Bees restaurant... not a 5 star restaurant. Will i go there? Yeah... is it good food? Yes... is it worth $100 a person? No...

Is it a place to warrant 5 stars? Probably not...

Some people don't understand that a 4 star rating puts a driver at risk of deactivation.


----------

